# A short hike this weekend....?



## Rebecca (Nov 29, 2001)

Is anybody up for a short hike Sunday (12/02)morning? I'd like to do something easy, like a 2k'er+/-.  OR does anyone already have plans & wouldn't mind a 'tag-a-long'? 

Beck-


----------



## mac51 (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi Rebecca...I would have invited you if I checked the forum last Friday....I did Mt Wonalancet on saturday and the UNH trail on Hedgehog Mt on Sunday.....UNH trail was real nice.


----------

